# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كيفَ يُدرَسُ مِثلُ هذا الكتاب؟

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته...

كانت إحدَى صديقاتِي تبحَثُ عن كُتُبٍ تُساعدُها في موضوعِ بحثِها، ومن بينِ هذهِ الكُتُب الّتي أحضرَتها:
فقهُ اللُّغةِ-  تأليفُ الإمامِ: أبي منصورٍ الثّعالِبِيّ

ولأوّلِ مرّةٍ يقعُ بينَ يديّ كتابٌ كهذا لدرجَةِ أنّني ذُهلتُ به، ولكم فرِحتُ بأنّها لم تحتَجْ إليه لأُسارِعَ باستعارَتِه (ابتسامة).

أظنُّهُ لا يخفَى على أمثالِكُنّ، لكنِ احتياطًا ها هُوَ الكتاب:
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....t=16&book=1043
يبدَأُ الفصلُ الأوّلُ من صفحة 30 في ملفّ الورد.

كيفَ يُمكنُنِي أن أنتَفِعَ به ؟
 أَفِدنَني باركَ اللهُ فيكُنّ


هذا مُقتطَفٌ من الكتاب:

*القسم الأول: فقه اللغة*
في الكليّات (وهي ما أطلق أئمة اللًغة في تفسيره لفظة كلّ)
*الفصل الأوّل*
* (فيما نَطَقَ بِهِ القرآنُ منْ ذلكَ وجاءَ تفسيرُهُ عنْ ثِقاتِ الأئمةِ)*
كلُّ ما عَلاك فأظلَّك فهو سماء
كلُّ أرض مُسْتَوِيَةٍ فهي صَعيد*
كلُّ حاجِزِ بَينَ الشَيْئينِ فَهو مَوْبِق
كل بِناءَ مُرَبَّع فهوَ كَعْبَة
كلُّ بِنَاءٍ عال فهوَ صَرْحٌ
كلُ شيءٍ دَبَّ على وَجْهِ الأرْضِ فهو دَابَّةٌ
كلُّ ما غَابَ عن العُيونِ وكانَ مُحصَّلا في القُلوبِ فهو غَيْب
كلُّ ما يُسْتحيا من كَشْفِهِ منْ أعضاءِ الإِنسانِ فهوَ عَوْرة
كلُّ ما أمْتِيرَ عليهِ منَ الإِبلِ والخيلِ والحميرِ فهو عِير
كلُّ ما يُستعارُ من قَدُومٍ أو شَفْرَةٍ أو قِدْرٍ أو قَصْعَةٍ فهو مَاعُون
كلُّ حرام قَبيحِ الذِّكرِ يلزَمُ منه الْعارُ كثَمنِ الكلبِ والخِنزيرِ والخمرِ فهوَ سُحْت
كلُّ شيءٍ منْ مَتَاعِ الدُّنْيا فهو عَرَض
كلُّ أمْرٍ لا يكون مُوَافِقاً للحقِّ فهو فاحِشة
كلُّ شيءٍ تَصيرُ عاقِبتُهُ إلى الهلاكِ فهو تَهْلُكة
كلُّ ما هَيَجتَ بهِ النارَ إذا أوقَدْتَها فهو حَصَب
كلُّ نازِلةٍ شَديدةٍ بالإِنسانِ فهي قارِعَة
كلُّ ما كانَ على ساقٍ من نَباتِ الأرْضِ فهو شَجَرٌ
كلُّ شيءٍ من النَّخلِ سِوَى العَجْوَةِ فهو اللَينُ واحدتُه لِينَة
كلُّ بُسْتانٍ عليه حائطٌ فهو حَديقة والجمع حَدَائق
كلُ ما يَصِيدُ من السِّبَاعِ والطَّيرِ فهو جَارِح ، والجمعُ جَوَارِحُ.
______________________________  ____________
*وفي نُسخةٍ صعيدةٌ

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بارك الله فيكِ ورزقني وإياكِ العلم النافع والعمل الصالح, قد تفيدكِ هذه المشاركة من موضوع:

مدارسة كتاب ( مُتخير الأفاظ لابن فارس )

فالكتابان متشابهان..

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ ورزقني وإياكِ العلم النافع والعمل الصالح, قد تفيدكِ هذه المشاركة من موضوع:
> 
> مدارسة كتاب ( مُتخير الأفاظ لابن فارس )
> 
> فالكتابان متشابهان..


نفعَ اللهُ بكِ أختنا الفاضلة
وشكَرَ لكِ وأحسَنَ إليكِ()

----------

